# ppk owners help me, got some questions



## walter (Aug 4, 2007)

1.how much did you buy your brand new s&w ppk for? if you got it online list the website

2. my ppk came with box, gun, one magazine with finger extension, one "bare bones" magazine, one fired shell inside an envelope, manual and registration card. anyone else get anything more or anything different? also they gave me the gun from the display case, is this normal?

3. i want to buy the little black finger extension for my bare bones magazine, and an extra full size magazine, but neither of the shops i went to seem interested in helping me for some reason... like when i asked them to order a different color ppk the guy said something like "well this is all we have and there's restrictions.." which made no sense to me. so where can I get these things? i hope walther customer service is better than the shop i got it from..


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

The S&W produced PPK & PPK/s retails for $556.00, but that is only the suggested list price. Most shops sell them for much cheaper. I have a PPK/s made by S&W and purchased it for around $475. One thing to keep in mind, however, is that the price of a particular firearm will vary drastically with the area of the country you are in. As for the contents of you box, that is the standard kit that comes with the PPK.

Many smaller shops keep a limited supply of certain models and yours may have been one of them, for that particular establishment. So I would not worry to much about getting the display model. I do not understand though why they would not order you the finish (color) that you preferred, unless it was no longer produced. All PPK and PPK/s are available in stainless and the only blued model available is the .380ACP PPK and a two-toned .380ACP PPK/s.

If you are looking for only the finger extension for your flat based magazine, I would call Walther America (aka S&W) and inquired to their availability. And while they are on the phone you can also purchase your spare magazine. The magazines for the PPK is fairly easy to aquire, try sticking with factory Walther or Meggar magazines though.

As for the "restrictions," that sounds like a load of ballocks. The maximum capacity of a factory magazine for the PPK is 7 (.32) and 6 (.380). Even in states that have limited capacity restrictions, the max by law is usually 10. Oh and for future reference, there are 10rd PPK & PPK/s magazines out there, but they are fairly difficult to come by and are not produced by Walther.

Hope that helps.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Ppk/s*

I acquired my PPK/S (.380) in a trade, so I don't have much actual cash in it.

It came with two magazines, each of which holds 7 rounds. One of them has
the flat bottom, the other has the finger extension. Mecgar magazines, 
configured either way, are easy to find, especially on the internet.

Factory PPK magazines only hold 6 rounds. They, too, are easy to find on the internet.

My gun did not come with a fired case.

I have only seen two "colors:" Blued and Stainess. Someone mentioned the
availability of two tone models, but I have never seen one.

If you feel the need for another color, you are SOL.

Good luck, and enjoy your new Walther! :smt023


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I paid under a hundred for mine, but I traded another gun in so it was really about $450. Mine came with everything you listed plus a cable lock for it. Mine was the display, which meant lots of fingerprints but nothing harmful.


----------

